

Facebook co-founder Chris Hughes launches Jumo, social network for activism - grinich
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/11/facebook-co-founder-chris-hughes-officially-launches-jumo-social-network-for-social-activism.html

======
iopuy
Sweet, now they are my internet service provider and my social network.

I kid I kid.

